# Who can show me your httpd.conf?



## fender0107401 (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't why. But I can't start apache22:


```
$ apachectl start
$ apachectl stop
httpd (no pid file) not running
```

Maybe someone can help me. I have googled it but no results. x(


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2012)

Start and stop it using the proper FreeBSD way.

`# service apache22 start`
`# service apache22 stop`

Assuming you installed www/apache22.


----------



## fender0107401 (Aug 6, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Start and stop it using the proper FreeBSD way.
> 
> `# service apache22 start`
> `# service apache22 stop`
> ...



Doesn't work. x(


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2012)

Post the error you're getting.


----------



## fender0107401 (Aug 6, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Post the error you're getting.



I found the poing! I didn't config /etc/hosts well! :e

Now, I am happy and I can sleep well. :e

I live in China, now it is middle night for us.


----------

